# 32 inch LED TV suggestion



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 5, 2018)

*1. Budget?*
Maximum 15,000

*2. Display type and size?*
I don't have any idea about LED panels. You be the saviour. 32 inch strictly
*
3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?*
Viewing tv channels (airtel dth) and occasional tv series/movie spree by connecting my external USB 3.0 hard disk
*
4. Types and number of ports required?*
HDMI is a must i suppose, as i have read that content through hdmi is better. USB ports for external hard disk connectivity.
*
5. Preferred choice of brand?*
None in my mind. Open for suggestions.
*
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?*
Nope
*
7. Any other info that you want to share.*
Looking for decent/good after sales support.
Brands that can relied upon for 3 years.
I won't be streaming content so smart tv is not needed. 
HD ready or Full HD? You tell me which should be preferred.
If a 32 inch monitor serves the purpose, then i am open for it too, unless my connectivity options are satisfied.
If i need to stretch my budget a little for about 1-2k max, which would fetch me a way better product, i can up my budget.
Will be buying online mostly


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2018)

Here you go
Philips 3000 80cm (32 inch) WXGA LED TV Online at best Prices In India
If you can spend more you can go with LG 80cm (32 inch) HD Ready LED TV Online at best Prices In India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just so you know,usb hdd requires much more power than pen drive & not all LED TV models usb ports can provide that much power.Only way to be sure is to take your external hdd & connect it in showroom itself,same is the case with supported audio/video formats in which LG models are almost always the best.

P.S.many TV models also have limitations regarding drive type(fat or ntfs) as well as partition size(some may not support more than 1TB partition,others may not support multiple partitions,and any hdd over 2TB or less than 2TB using GPT instead of MBR will certainly be unsupported at least in lower & middle end models).


----------



## chetansha (Jan 7, 2018)

I would suggest vu tv - vfm try to go for 39in model

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 8, 2018)

Minion said:


> Here you go
> Philips 3000 80cm (32 inch) WXGA LED TV Online at best Prices In India
> If you can spend more you can go with LG 80cm (32 inch) HD Ready LED TV Online at best Prices In India



Thanks. Also, i won't be wall mounting it, so a sturdy base stand is what i will be going with. Have you used these both? May i know why you suggested it.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 8, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just so you know,usb hdd requires much more power than pen drive & not all LED TV models usb ports can provide that much power.Only way to be sure is to take your external hdd & connect it in showroom itself,same is the case with supported audio/video formats in which LG models are almost always the best. P.S.many TV models also have limitations regarding drive type(fat or ntfs) as well as partition size(some may not support more than 1TB partition,others may not support multiple partitions,and any hdd over 2TB or less than 2TB using GPT instead of MBR will certainly be unsupported at least in lower & middle end models).



Okay got it. Will keep that in mind.!


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 8, 2018)

cheransha said:


> I would suggest vu tv - vfm try to go for 39in model


 
TCL 81.28 cm (32 inches) L32D2900 HD Ready LED TV

Vu 32 Inch HD LED TV [32D7545]

Vu 80cm (32 inch) HD Ready LED Smart TV  (T32S66)

Sanyo 80 cm (32 inches) XT-32S7000H HD Ready LED TV

Have you got any idea about these models? These models were the most suggested in youtube reviews.


----------



## chetansha (Jan 8, 2018)

If you are going to use tata or airtel with HD, then it makes sense to buy full HD.
Vu is strictly for budget conscious, pq and auido is good for that price range.
I have 2 vu at home 40 and 43 . good enough

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 8, 2018)

cheransha said:


> If you are going to use tata or airtel with HD, then it makes sense to buy full HD. Vu is strictly for budget conscious, pq and auido is good for that price range. I have 2 vu at home 40 and 43 . good enough



How about VU's base stand. Are they steady? After sales support?


----------



## chetansha (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes base is steady. Never had a problem with it so didn't need to call service

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 8, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Yes base is steady. Never had a problem with it so didn't need to call service. Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk



Okay thanks man


----------



## Gollum (Jan 8, 2018)

Go for VU, any day 
Its a good Brand. Check my review of the same at the link below.
VU 32K160 Rev D Review 32" LED TV


----------



## Minion (Jan 8, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Thanks. Also, i won't be wall mounting it, so a sturdy base stand is what i will be going with. Have you used these both? May i know why you suggested it.


They are best within your budget. Philips, I have seen them in chroma they match picture quality of Sony at the very cheap price and about LG their service is good and are feature rich.


----------



## Minion (Jan 8, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> TCL 81.28 cm (32 inches) L32D2900 HD Ready LED TV
> 
> Vu 32 Inch HD LED TV [32D7545]
> 
> ...



You asked for good after sales support that is the main reason why I didn't suggest them in first place


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 8, 2018)

VU is good. I am having 43" one.


----------



## chetansha (Jan 9, 2018)

Good dealhere but don't know if we can trust Panasonic
Panasonic 80cm (32 inch) HD Ready LED TV Online at best Prices In India

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 10, 2018)

Minion said:


> They are best within your budget. Philips, I have seen them in chroma they match picture quality of Sony at the very cheap price and about LG their service is good and are feature rich.



I went to chroma and checked out the Philips model you suggested. I also did a round up on the VU models. I was satisfied with Philips. VU tv's showed richer colours. But i prefer reliability more. I am about to zero in on the Philips model. LG if i can stretch i will definitely get it. Thanks for the suggestions.

Can we trust Panasonic as cheransha suggested a deal above.


----------



## chetansha (Jan 10, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> I went to chroma and checked out the Philips model you suggested. I also did a round up on the VU models. I was satisfied with Philips. VU tv's showed richer colours. But i prefer reliability more. I am about to zero in on the Philips model. LG if i can stretch i will definitely get it. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Can we trust Panasonic as cheransha suggested a deal above.


I would prefer to go vu or Philips over panasonic

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 10, 2018)

Gollum said:


> Go for VU, any day. Its a good Brand. Check my review of the same at the link below. VU 32K160 Rev D Review 32" LED TV



Thanks. I went through it.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 10, 2018)

cheransha said:


> I would prefer to go vu or Philips over panasonic.



Okay, noted.! Waiting for @Minion 's reply


----------



## Minion (Jan 10, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> I went to chroma and checked out the Philips model you suggested. I also did a round up on the VU models. I was satisfied with Philips. VU tv's showed richer colours. But i prefer reliability more. I am about to zero in on the Philips model. LG if i can stretch i will definitely get it. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Can we trust Panasonic as cheransha suggested a deal above.



I personally don't like Panasonic picture processing engine it simply can't match Philips and Sony


----------



## chetansha (Jan 10, 2018)

Sony lg Samsung are different class
Vu - Panasonic- philips same class
Sanyo and others at the bottom


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jan 10, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Sony lg Samsung are different class
> Vu - Panasonic- philips same class
> Sanyo and others at the bottom
> 
> ...


According to me
Sony(If someone can spend upwards of 30k)
Philips(If you are budget is less than 30k)
Samsung higher models may have better processing engine but budget model don't have them, same with LG and Panasonic(These OEM are suitable if you plan on watching movies from Pendrives, HDD, and 720p or 1080p contents) or playing Games
VU, TCL, SANYO(If someone needs large display on budget and are ready to compromise on service)

Both Sony and Philips can upscale SD content to near HD and Full HD and noise reduction is better in them thus they are suitable for DTH viewing


----------



## chetansha (Jan 10, 2018)

@Minion have you faced any issues with service of vu TV ? I noticed that you keep pointing to that factor. 
Pls share with us if you have any problems.
AFAIK there is no such issues with vu , don't know about other brands.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/Sanyo-inches-XT-32S7...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1515575057&sr=1-3


----------



## chetansha (Jan 10, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.amazon.in/Sanyo-inches-XT-32S7...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1515575057&sr=1-3


Very bad reviews on sanyo. Check hi fi vision forums

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Very bad reviews on sanyo. Check hi fi vision forums
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Kodak 80cm (32 inch) HD Ready LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for the input mainly @cheransha and @Minion . I just did a check on service centre availability. Panasonic is out of context as i don't have their service centre nearby. Philips as well as LG has their showroom as well as their service centre near my locality. Going out to have a chat. Will update


----------



## Minion (Jan 10, 2018)

cheransha said:


> @Minion have you faced any issues with service of vu TV ? I noticed that you keep pointing to that factor.
> Pls share with us if you have any problems.
> AFAIK there is no such issues with vu , don't know about other brands.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk



OP mentioned he needs good service also you may find better service in metro but I am from Odisha and here there is no service center This is the main reason why I haven't used VU TVs yet


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey guys. I bought the LG model as suggested. Had to talk to multiple agencies and see if i could get the model offline rather than online. I paid 17.4k in total. Thanks for all the inputs. Learnt a lot.


----------



## Minion (Jan 24, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Hey guys. I bought the LG model as suggested. Had to talk to multiple agencies and see if i could get the model offline rather than online. I paid 17.4k in total. Thanks for all the inputs. Learnt a lot.


congrats


----------

